# Lowrance Hook 3x oder Deeper Fishfinder



## Zen-Master8 (2. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bräuchte eure Meinung bezüglich der Auswahl zwischen den beiden Geräten und welches besser zu mir passt.

Ich fahre 1-2x im Jahr nach Bayern um in Füssen vom Boot aus zu  Angeln(Forggensee/Weißensee). Außerdem Fliege ich ich fast jedes Jahr  nach Spanien an den Ebro um dort ebenfalls 1-2 Wochen vom Boot aus zu  Schleppen/Spinnen.

Zuhause bei uns in der Umgebung gibt es soweit fast keine brauchbaren  Gewässer in der Nähe, ausser vllt der Neckar wo ich aber selten  unterwegs bin.

Nun möchte ich mir ein Echolot zulegen, da ich in Spanien eins gemietet hatte und mich die Vorteile doch sehr überzeugt haben.


Zur Auswahl steht das Lowrance Hook 3x und der Deeper

Hook 3x : Nur vom Boot verwendbar, Preis ca. 240€ insgesamt (Echolot+Geberstange+Akku / Wird selber in ein Koffer verbaut)

Deeper : Auch vom Ufer verwendbar, Preis ca. 260€ (für das neuste Model) + 100€ für den Flexiblen Arm um am Boot zu befestigen.


Momentan tendiere ich eher zum Hook 3x, da ich den Umgang beim Deeper  über das Handy sehr umständlich vorstelle. (Wo befestigen, was wenn es  regnet usw.). Ausserdem ist es ca. 120€ günstiger und ich könnte mir  auch nicht vorstellen wo ich es zur Zeit an welchem Ufer aus verwenden  könnte.

Für welches würde ihr euch entscheiden?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## fischbär (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 3x oder Deeper Fishfinder*

Ich habe beide Geräte. Und die Antwort ist glasklar: Hook 3. Evtl. hat auch Garmin was in der Preisklasse. Vorteil vom Hook ist, dass Du kostenlos Open Street Map importieren kannst.
Im Vergleich zum Deeper macht jedes professionelle Echolot den Deeper nass.  Einfach schon vom Handling her. Du willst ganz sicher nicht eine lose baumelnde Kugel am Boot mitschleppen. Da hast Du kein gutes Bild. Zudem sieht es mit dem Nachladen auf See ganz schnell traurig aus.
Zudem gibt es beim Deeper kein Downscan, was absolut nötig und sinnvoll ist, um wirklich Spaß mit einem Echolot zu haben. Es wird sonst schwer, zum Beispiel kleine Fische im Schwarm von Kraut etc. zu unterscheiden.
Deeper ist ausschließlich für Uferangler sinnvoll, imho, und evtl. im Kajak, wenn es kompakt sein muss.


----------



## christof_Heiden (24. März 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 3x oder Deeper Fishfinder*



fischbär schrieb:


> Vorteil vom Hook ist, dass Du kostenlos Open Street Map importieren kannst.



Das kann das kleine Hook-3x ??
Das hat doch gar keine Karten oder täusche ich mich da?

http://www.lowrance.com/de-DE/Produkte/Echolote/HOOK-3x-de-de.aspx


----------



## fischbär (24. März 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 3x oder Deeper Fishfinder*

hook 3 ist nur Echo. erst an 4 gibt's gps.


----------

